# GT55 pics :)



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

some pics of a GT55 turbo&mani drag setup for a worked 2JZGTE...high boost only


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

:jawdrop: BOCCE BALLS


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

full race manifolds *>* every other manifold.......period.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Now i can really tell my girlfriend i wont need her tonight ... ill be on manual lolllllll.... that thing is HOT !


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dayumn!!!!!!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

we had to carry this thing around with a hand truck...its beefy


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Wanna sell it to me for my Z? I'm sure it'd love it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that a 4 inch downpipe or is it bigger?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: OMG, Does anyone have a towel? :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :idhitit: :banhump:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is that a 4 inch downpipe or is it bigger?



that's prolly for a 5" downpipe.

holy bigass monster turbo batman! That sucker would be an upgrade for a SEMI!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> that's prolly for a 5" downpipe.
> 
> holy bigass monster turbo batman! That sucker would be an upgrade for a SEMI!


hahah...



that turbo looks like it would have no problems eating a small child.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that gasket alone is thicker than a stock sr20 flange haha


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

love the worksmanship on it. a work of art


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

HUGE
High quality craftmanship :thumbup:


----------



## Jason Lange (Aug 22, 2005)

I thought my gt35r was decently sized...omg


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

great goooogamooga!

Aren't the GT55 the turbos that pro drag NHRA guys are running in the 6's with?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

great work as usual...
do you guys use an automated welder for the simple sections of the primaries?
-dave


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yup...a few pro guys use em  yes...the roboTIG lays down a "_nice_" bead


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

cool, the hand laid beads look sweet too!
-dave





javierb14 said:


> yup...a few pro guys use em  yes...the roboTIG lays down a "_nice_" bead


----------

